
$1 Camera Image Stabilizer  - nickb
http://akimages.metacafe.com/f/fvp/EmbedVideoPlayer_5.1.0.4.swf?itemID=1041948&mediaURL=http://akvideos.metacafe.com/ItemFiles/%5BFrom%20www.metacafe.com%5D%201041948.5984449.11.flv&normalizedTitle=&isViral=false&embeddingURL=http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1019&message=26463954&isWatermarked=true&postrollContentURL=http://akimages.metacafe.com/f/fvp/EmbedMiniCatalog_1.0.0.3.swf&networkingAllowed=true&
======
dawnerd
What I do is take a weight and a workbench clamp. Then I take the center of
the tripod out and put it though the hole in the weight. The clamp is used to
keep the weight secured. It works relatively well.

------
ctingom
Or just get image stabilizer!

------
nreece
Great hack!

